# Where is everyone from?



## Sandie (Jul 13, 2018)

Found this forum site fascinating,  where is everyone from? 
I am from Wiltshire, a few miles from the lovely Roman city of Bath.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 13, 2018)

Originally I’m from Walworth


----------



## ukjohn (Jul 13, 2018)

*I am from Yate near Bristol, a few miles from the Roman City of Bath *


----------



## Sandie (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello John 
 I work in Bristol, but don't venture to the centre except work functions..it's nice by the harbour


----------



## C&E Guy (Jul 13, 2018)

West end of Glasgow (G12). Now live a few miles north of that in Bearsden on the edge of the countryside. We can see fields from our window (and can smell them on some days!).


----------



## Mikep73 (Jul 13, 2018)

Originally from Dudley in the west Midlands but have lived in Liverpool for nearly all my life.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 13, 2018)

Originally Bishop's Stortford but live in Southern California now....


----------



## zuludog (Jul 14, 2018)

I live in Burnley, Lancashire


----------



## AJLang (Jul 14, 2018)

Originally from Northampton and still here 49 years later


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 14, 2018)

I now live near Whalley in the beautiful Ribble Valley. Just about 6 miles from Zuludog in Burnley where my older brother lives


----------



## eggyg (Jul 14, 2018)

I am lucky enough to live in beautiful Cumbria, 20 minutes drive to the nearest lake and 10 minutes to Scotland. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Carolg (Jul 14, 2018)

Fife in Scotland, near the beach


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 15, 2018)

Essex girl, born and bred.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 15, 2018)

The North.  Like Mel B and David Hockney (artist) and Captain Picard.


----------



## pottersusan (Jul 15, 2018)

Born in Bristol.... Educated in Edinburgh...worked in Somerset and Dorset...'retired' in Dorchester.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 15, 2018)

Originally Essex (waves to @Stitch) then Southampton and now Norfolk.


----------



## Lisa66 (Jul 16, 2018)

Grew up in Southampton, didn't venture too far, now in The New Forest.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 16, 2018)

Essex for me, born in Romford.


----------



## Sprogladite (Jul 16, 2018)

Born in the USA, now in Essex


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 16, 2018)

Originally from good old Skeggy.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 16, 2018)

Born in Newcastle & live about 6miles away now. Worked all over this country.


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm in the Cotswolds. The dry side of the Cotswolds, not a drop of rain for over a month! Comes of being so far from the sea, the clouds have dropped all their rain by the time they reach us!


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 21, 2018)

When I was working near Blackpool, from my office window bathed in sunshine I could see across the Fylde plain, and look at the clouds gathering against the distant hills. Where I lived. Doesn’t always work, being far from the sea, Robin


----------



## Brando77 (Jul 28, 2018)

Born and bred Sth London Woolwich, past 12 years East Kent, Whitstable.


----------



## Ruby/London (Jul 29, 2018)

Made in Scotland.  Moved to London in 1979.


----------



## scousebird (Jul 29, 2018)

Born & bred in Liverpool but lived in Sandwich, Kent for the last 19 years


----------

